# 6 Month Old Labrador Not Walking!



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi, Thanks to everyone who gave advise on my previous thread - We have now purchased a KC registered Black Lab (5.5 months old) - Collected him on Monday.

His first morning walk was absolutely lovely, as was his evening walk. However, the next day (wednesday) he started to sit down/lie down and wouldn't get up to keep walking. If we are by a road, he will pull back behind me to sit, and if I continue to try walking, he even pulls himself onto the road to sit. I have tried pulling him (have been told this is bad) - Also calling him over, coaxing him, tried treats to encourage him, changing the direction of walk, treats and praise while he is walking but he's not stopping this. He even refused a treat on the wednesday.

He is brilliant on the leash when he is walking, walks right next to me and doesn't pull forwards. I do also take my 10 month old son out in the pushchair so it is hard sometimes when I'm standing there trying to get him to come, and difficult to try changing direction. (I have a leash which you can tie up around your waist - And use it as such. Though hold it further down if I feel he wants to run off to meet someone!) He is also on a harness.

Is it just because he's in a new area? He looks nervous and I originally thought it was due to traffic/people, but sometimes he is fine around cars, and usually wags his tail when he sees someone or another dog. The only way I've found so far to get him walking is to start to jog and he'll run up behind me and continue. He will walk for short periods then sit/lie again. I don't act stressed/anxious when I'm walking, I keep my head up and walk at a fairly brisk pace.

His previous owners said he was fine on the lead and never encountered this problem. They walked him past busy roads, through fields and through more confined spaces.

He tends to be better on the last part of walk - Vet said this is probably as he knows he's going home again. He is fine around the house and our garden. (Very hyperactive!) He seems quite a bit better in the evening, as opposed to morning walks. I also vary the route we take.

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry cant be much help, if he comes when you stat to jog that will be because he doesnt want you to leave him, mine do that, if he is not used to the harness or the different type of lead this might make him reluctant, ask the previous owners what lead they used.


----------



## marion (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi this sounds just like my lab at this age. He is 3 now but we still have problems. I have found keeping to the same routine and walk very important so he feels safe. Also timing is key. as soon as your puppy shows signs of slowing down and thinking of stopping or laying down, distract him and start jogging. you can distract him with a clicker or a squeaky toy. try rewarding him with a treat once he's moving again. my dog looses interest in any food once he has got to the laying down stage. it is a difficult one. my dog is very placid which is great although he's very sensitive and this on the other hand has made things difficult. Also look out for signs with his body language eg tail between legs and head down low. this will give you an indication that hes not enjoying the walk and maybe you should begin to jog and distract before its too late. in my experience once they lay down you simply have to wait for there confidence to return before they start walking again. good luck


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I take it the vet has checked him over and ruled out anything physical?
Do you have any other family dogs you can walk him with - try get his confidence up?

Sh x


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I take it the vet has checked him over and ruled out anything physical
> 
> I agree with the above, and assuming there is nothing physical. Maybe he just does not like the harness have you tried him walking on a lead? I am not a fan of harnesses as they do not give you proper control. If he stops you need to not stop with him and negoiate him moving again, just give a little jolt on the lead to the side and a word of encouragement and keep walking, he should follow.


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pamela said:


> I agree with the above, and assuming there is nothing physical. Maybe he just does not like the harness have you tried him walking on a lead? I am not a fan of harnesses as they do not give you proper control. If he stops you need to not stop with him and negoiate him moving again, just give a little jolt on the lead to the side and a word of encouragement and keep walking, he should follow.


The harness we are using is the same one that the previous owners walked him on. He is much better with a harness (doesn't pull forwards) and I don't like the idea of pulling right on his neck if we need to. I try not to stop with him - Just keep walking if he does stop, but he really pulls back and usually jerks me to stop if I try to continue. He's better with brisk walks but sometimes that's hard in the morning as I push the buggy while we walk - And I prefer to take it more steady in the morning as we go for a longer walk. Argh! Vet said nothing wrong with him physically. Will try again this morning and see how it goes.


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I take it the vet has checked him over and ruled out anything physical?
> Do you have any other family dogs you can walk him with - try get his confidence up?
> 
> Sh x


No other family dogs unfortunately. Only other one in our family is my partners' grandad. Our lab was nervous of her at first but was soon quite content with her around. She's very placid and just plods around. (overweight cocker spaniel!) He lives a way away though and I have no car access until evening and he doesn't drive at all.

Will try persevering - Mainly worried about his tendancy to go into the road to sit/lie if I don't stop. Though my lead is pretty good and I always tie a little bit that I can hold about a foot away from his harness if he is trying to sit on the road.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Having read through this, I am wondering if it's the pushchair that is the problem


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

rona said:


> Having read through this, I am wondering if it's the pushchair that is the problem


Good point. Does it only happen when you have the pushchair? Could there be a noise its making he doesn't like or is there a shiny bit that may be catching the light and flashing thats stopping him?


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

rona said:


> Having read through this, I am wondering if it's the pushchair that is the problem


I wondered this myself, but he's fine around it in the garden/house. Today he was much better, we went a quieter route though but he hardly pulled back. Typically some dogs started barking at him from a garden which scared him, but he was fine after a minute or so. I did take him out the back into our garden, and around the house today instead of out the front door as he refused to step out the door last night (without pushchair).


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Another thought, have they by any chance taught him to do his business on the edge of the pavement or even in the gutter and thats why he's stopping and going to the road?

Glad there is nothing physical wrong.


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Another thought, have they by any chance taught him to do his business on the edge of the pavement or even in the gutter and thats why he's stopping and going to the road?
> 
> Glad there is nothing physical wrong.


They said he always did his business outside their back door about 30min after meals ad was on 2 meals a day - We now have him on 3 meals a day and he eats a little, runs off in garden to pee, eats a little more, then runs out to defacate, then eats the rest of his food. Every time he eats he does this, and has never pee'd on walks, but did defacate on walks the first few days we had him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Wizadora87 said:


> They said he always did his business outside their back door about 30min after meals ad was on 2 meals a day - We now have him on 3 meals a day and he eats a little, runs off in garden to pee, eats a little more, then runs out to defacate, then eats the rest of his food. Every time he eats he does this, and has never pee'd on walks, but did defacate on walks the first few days we had him.


Bless him he seems a confused little boy. Why was he 5.5 months old when they sold him? I agree with you I think 3 meals a day is better for a dog of that age.


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

They bought him from a breeder when he was 8 weeks old, but she is now expecting another baby and has just got a new job so they don't have time for him. They were leaving him for 6-7 hours on his own during the day - I guess this is why he only had 2 meals. He's crate trained though which is great. Just have to get him outside first thing with his breakfast. Maybe he is just a little unsure of the new area. He was really good today in comparison to yesterday. He has warmed up well to us though and is great in the house and garden


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Wizadora87 said:


> They bought him from a breeder when he was 8 weeks old, but she is now expecting another baby and has just got a new job so they don't have time for him. They were leaving him for 6-7 hours on his own during the day - I guess this is why he only had 2 meals. He's crate trained though which is great. Just have to get him outside first thing with his breakfast. Maybe he is just a little unsure of the new area. He was really good today in comparison to yesterday. He has warmed up well to us though and is great in the house and garden


Well that could explain him being a bit confused is he is on his 3rd home already at such a young age. Never mind he's in a loving forever home now and I am glad he is settling with you and obviosly he will need a littlle extra time to settle than some. Glad to hear he is crate trained although he had to learn the hard way being shut up for so long. sounds like you just have to be a little more patient though firm with him and he will be fine. What about some pictures so that we can all see your lovely boy.


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pictures


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

What a lovely boy he's beautiful.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww, gorgeous


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks  He's very hyperactive today! Been keeping me busy. Have just given him a nice treat inside a toy to keep him busy. Crazy dog


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Wizadora87 said:


> Thanks  He's very hyperactive today! Been keeping me busy. Have just given him a nice treat inside a toy to keep him busy. Crazy dog


Lovely when they are like that


----------



## chelsearowlands (Mar 17, 2009)

i am a obedience trainer and have been for a year now, my advise is to make him sit before he gets out of the house so that he is not hipo, start the walk of by just going where the dog now he is safe, make sure it is just you and the dog goin for the walk untill the problem is sorted, he is going to pull back and he is goin to try and get his own way by pulling you but you have to keep walking this wont hurt your dog, if it was hurting he would stop pulling and keep walking the best way to do this is to get the lead and put the clip end thou the handle the put it on your dogs neck instead of clipping it to the collor this will give you more surport and more control of his neck.
dont rush the walk or go to slow, go at your right pace.
WHAT YOU CANT DO IS GIVE IN TO HIM IF YOU STOP PULLING THEN HES WON AND WILL KEEP DOING IT BECAUSE HE NOWS HE CAN GET A WAY WITH IT. dont fuss the dog when he is pulling because you will be encourgeing him to do this action if this dosnt work then please email me and i will give you enother way to help thank you hope this works chelsea rowlands


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

chelsearowlands said:


> i am a obedience trainer and have been for a year now, my advise is to make him sit before he gets out of the house so that he is not hipo, start the walk of by just going where the dog now he is safe, make sure it is just you and the dog goin for the walk untill the problem is sorted, he is going to pull back and he is goin to try and get his own way by pulling you but you have to keep walking this wont hurt your dog, if it was hurting he would stop pulling and keep walking the best way to do this is to get the lead and put the clip end thou the handle the put it on your dogs neck instead of clipping it to the collor this will give you more surport and more control of his neck.
> dont rush the walk or go to slow, go at your right pace.
> WHAT YOU CANT DO IS GIVE IN TO HIM IF YOU STOP PULLING THEN HES WON AND WILL KEEP DOING IT BECAUSE HE NOWS HE CAN GET A WAY WITH IT. dont fuss the dog when he is pulling because you will be encourgeing him to do this action if this dosnt work then please email me and i will give you enother way to help thank you hope this works chelsea rowlands


Hi Chelsea, we make him sit every time already, but he hates going out the front door now. He's better going out the back door and around the house, but going to try persevering with getting him out the front! I have to take pushchair during morning walks as my partner is at work. We went to Moors Valley yesterday as my partner was off work and he was wonderful all around the forest there. Will keep trying and keep you updated on whether he's getting better or staying the same!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm sorry if this is rushed, but the most important thing to remember is he is still a puppy and needs training. I would forget what the previous owner told you they did... it does sound like he has had little training and was left to his own devices far too much. If he showed fear, then it could be he wasn't properly socialised. 
So, treat him as if he was a young puppy as if you had got him at 8 weeks.
He needs training to walk to heel - so I would not walk him with the buggy at all. Everytime you take him for a walk you need to be concentrating on him and not just walking him along with the buggy. It won't take long, but he needs to gain confidence and learn what is expected of him Have you enrolled in any training classes, if not then I would highly recommend it. I assume this is the first do you have had and you need to learn how to train him. He is probably still quite small, but believe me, it won't be long till he's fully grown and he will be a powerful dog, and you won't want him to be pulling then while trying to push a buggy.
Good luck

PS... I wouldn't use a harness, it is much more likely to teach him to pull.


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I'm sorry if this is rushed, but the most important thing to remember is he is still a puppy and needs training. I would forget what the previous owner told you they did... it does sound like he has had little training and was left to his own devices far too much. If he showed fear, then it could be he wasn't properly socialised.
> So, treat him as if he was a young puppy as if you had got him at 8 weeks.
> He needs training to walk to heel - so I would not walk him with the buggy at all. Everytime you take him for a walk you need to be concentrating on him and not just walking him along with the buggy. It won't take long, but he needs to gain confidence and learn what is expected of him Have you enrolled in any training classes, if not then I would highly recommend it. I assume this is the first do you have had and you need to learn how to train him. He is probably still quite small, but believe me, it won't be long till he's fully grown and he will be a powerful dog, and you won't want him to be pulling then while trying to push a buggy.
> Good luck
> ...


Thanks Dundee, Is it ok then for him to just have an evening walk for now? We have dog-proofed our garden so he can run around out there, but usually wants to play fetch 

You might remember my previous thread - We are the ones who wanted an Akita! So yes, our first dog together.

We are looking into training classes, hoping to find a weekend one as none within walking distance for me during the day time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Wizadora87 said:


> Hi Chelsea, we make him sit every time already, but he hates going out the front door now. He's better going out the back door and around the house, but going to try persevering with getting him out the front! I have to take pushchair during morning walks as my partner is at work. We went to Moors Valley yesterday as my partner was off work and he was wonderful all around the forest there. Will keep trying and keep you updated on whether he's getting better or staying the same!


Will he walk in the front? This may be worth trying as it may be the door itself for some reason.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Absolutely, at 5 months old, he shouldn't be having long walks anyway, and as well as games, do a little training with him in the garden. Training will tire them out more than long walks anyway (which just make them fitter  )

Have you tried here Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Will he walk in the front? This may be worth trying as it may be the door itself for some reason.


Yep, he's quite happy to walk back in the front door!


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Absolutely, at 5 months old, he shouldn't be having long walks anyway, and as well as games, do a little training with him in the garden. Training will tire them out more than long walks anyway (which just make them fitter  )
> 
> Have you tried here Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


He has been having approx 30-45 min walks in morning, and 20-30min walk in the evening. He's always hyper until he's had a walk or a good game of fetch outside. Will cut back to a 30min evening walk alone with him and see how this goes (whilst playing outside with him during the day). He's learning quickly what we expect of him. We don't let him eat his food until he's sat, stayed and I tell him it's ok to eat. Always sits to let us out the house first, have taught him to give both paws, lie down, he's less inclined to jump up at new people too (though he still does this a bit!) I think previous owners let him do what he wanted and always treated him, but now he only gets treats during training. We have had him just over a week. Sounding good?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Wizadora87 said:


> Yep, he's quite happy to walk back in the front door!


Ok so when you next walk him bring him back in the front door and then turn around and walk straight out again and do it a couple of times, see if it gets any easier each time. You only need to walk him about 25 to 30mins a day at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Wizadora87 said:


> He's learning quickly what we expect of him. We don't let him eat his food until he's sat, stayed and I tell him it's ok to eat. Always sits to let us out the house first, have taught him to give both paws, lie down, he's less inclined to jump up at new people too (though he still does this a bit!) I think previous owners let him do what he wanted and always treated him, but now he only gets treats during training. We have had him just over a week. Sounding good?


Sounds good to me, glad to hear you have the intention of being in control of him and you are making a good job of it so far.


----------



## Wizadora87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Ok so when you next walk him bring him back in the front door and then turn around and walk straight out again and do it a couple of times, see if it gets any easier each time. You only need to walk him about 25 to 30mins a day at the moment.


Thanks, will try that tonight. He's snoring at the moment. He's worse than my other half


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi how's he doing now? Is he going out the front door yet?


----------

